# 1692000000000



## Aka-Aka (11 März 2010)

Staatsschulden steigen auf Rekordwert von 1,69 Billionen | Inland | Reuters

Hier meine Lerntipps für zukünftige Finanzminister:
6 Nullen = Million
9 Nullen = Milliarde
12 Nullen = Billion
15 Nullen = Billiarde
18 Nullen = Trillion
21 Nullen = Trilliarde
24 Nullen = Quartillion
27 Nullen = Quartilliarde
30 Nullen = Quintillion
33 Nullen = Quintilliarde
36 Nuillen = Sextillion
39 Nullen = Sextilliarde
42 Nullen = Septillion
45 Nullen = Septilliarde
48 Nullen = Oktillion
51 Nullen = Oktilliarde
54 Nullen = Nonillion
57 Nullen = Nonilliarde
60 Nullen = Dezillion
63 Nullen = Dezilliarde
66 Nullen = Undezillion
69 Nullen = Undezilliarde
72 Nullen = Duodezillion
75 Nullen = Duodezilliarde
78 Nullen = Tredezillion
81 Nullen = Tredezilliarde
84 Nullen = Quattuordezillion
87 Nullen = Quatturodezilliarde
90 Nullen = Quindezillion
93 Nullen = FDP-Fraktion

Wir haben also derzeit nur 1,69 × 10 hoch - 81 Quindezilliarden Schulden, gerundet: keine.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 März 2010)

*Aw: 1692000000000*

Es fehlt noch das Googol
Googol [ˈguːgɔl] ist eine Bezeichnung für die Zahl 10hoch100. Das entspricht einer 1 mit 100 Nullen, ausgeschrieben:

10.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000

Das wird  die Staatsverschuldung, die diese Regierung anstrebt

PS:


> Ein Googol ist größer als die Anzahl der Atome oder auch Elementarteilchen im beobachtbaren Universum, die auf 10hoch 80 bis 10 hoch 85 geschätzt wird.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2010)

*Aw: 1692000000000*

ach was, Googol! Dann kommt halt Googolplexplexplex 
(Ich habe meinen Kindergartenkindern beigebracht, auf die Frage "was ist die größte Zahl" wie aus der Pistole geschossen mit "Googolplexplexplex" zu antworten)


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2010)

*Aw: 1692000000000*

Da sitzt so'n kleiner Mathematiker neben mir  (hab ich ihm etwa die falsche Aussprache beigebracht?) [ˈg*uː*gɔl] :steinigung:
(wenn man das hört, weiß man auch, warum er statt "lasudato si" "lauter als ihr" singt)


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 März 2010)

*Aw: 1692000000000*

Hmm. Das ist eben so eine Sache mit den Zahlen... Die Schulden Griechenlands sollen 300 *Milliarden* betragen, die Basler Zeitung macht daraus in einer Überschrift 300 *Millionen*

Rettungsplan für Griechenland steht - News Ausland: Europa - bazonline.ch



> *300 Millionen Schulden*
> Athen sitzt auf einem  Schuldenberg von 300 Milliarden Euro.



300 *Millionen* soll Goldman-Sachs, jener systemrelevante Zockerverein, dem bereits zuvor noch ganz andere Dinge unterstellt wurden* erhalten haben, um die Schulden zu vertuschen. 

Den Medien ist es ebenso egal, ob es um 300 Millionen oder 300 Milliarden geht, wie es den Leuten auf der Straße egal ist, die nicht mehr kapieren (können), um was es eigentlich geht.

Wenn sie es nur irgendwann noch _spüren_, was da abgeht, vielleicht reicht es dann noch und ist noch nicht zu spät. 

*


> Dieser bislang unregulierte und äußerst  undurchsichtige Markt [Derivatgeschäfte], an dessen Entwicklung Goldman maßgeblich  beteiligt war, gilt auch als logischer Hebel für die Goldman  unterstellten Markt-Manipulationen.      Unterstellt wird Goldman gemeinhin nicht weniger, als dass es zuerst die  Deregulierungen durchgesetzt habe und danach diverse Derivativ-Märkte  entwickelt und bis zum Ende ausgereizt habe. Den absehbaren  Zusammenbruch vor Augen habe sich Goldman dann für den Crash  positioniert und aktiv dessen Timing gemanagt. Am Ende waren wesentliche  Konkurrenten ruiniert, stark geschwächt oder mit Goldman verbündet und  das beste Personal der Finanzmärkte bei Goldman gelandet, die nun mehr  oder weniger autonom über Finanzmärkte und Regierungspolitik verfügen  könne.



In dieser ganzen angeblichen Krise muß es Krisengewinnler geben: Wurden nicht Billionen in ein Finanzsystem gepumpt, in dem ein paar Finanzterroristen mit heißer Luft handelten, Billionen, die bezahlt wurden mit der Leistung von Arbeitern und Angestellten, den Geiseln einer Finanz- und Machtmafia?

Alles nur Verschwörungstheorien?


----------



## Antiscammer (16 März 2010)

*Aw: 1692000000000*

Verschwörungstheorien leben oft davon, dass sie bestimmte Aspekte überbewerten, dass selektiert wird, dass bestimmte Aspekte, die gegen die Theorie sprechen würden, nicht genannt werden. Trotzdem: ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist das nicht. Möglicherweise ist aber auch Goldman Sachs nicht der einzige große Spieler. 

M.E. haben die alle aber den Bogen gewaltig überspannt. Und die kontrollieren den Zug nur noch sehr begrenzt. Das ist wie eine Geisterbahn, die jetzt führerlos ist.

Nur ein Beispiel dafür ist die Tatsache, dass die amerikanische Fed-Reserve z.Zt. mit frisch gedruckten Dollars ihre eigenen Staatsanleihen kauft, nur um das Triple-A-Rating zu halten. Das ungeheuerliche so einer Vorgehensweise kann sich der Otto-Normalbürger kaum vor Augen halten, weil er es z.T. gar nicht kapiert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2010)

*Aw: 1692000000000*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> gar nicht kapiert.


Da ich heute krank bin und die meiste Zeit Tee trinkend im Bett liege, hatte ich Zeit, diese englischen Artikel zu lesen. Ich wollte hier eben schreiben, dass ich dieses Zeugs nicht kapiere und daher die Links entferne. Ich erkläre es jetzt aber nur: ich kapiere diese Verschwörungstheorien des M.A. nicht ganz, also muß sich jeder sein eigenes Bild davon machen.

Vielleicht bist Du mit Deinem Bild, dass hier ein Geisterzug gegen eine Wand fährt, näher an der Realität. Also müsste man sich Gedanken machen, was passiert, wenn die Wand kommt...


----------



## Antiscammer (16 März 2010)

*Aw: 1692000000000*

Wenn die Wand kommt, dann gibt es eine Währungsreform. War schon immer so gewesen. Und dann werden alle Guthaben, aber auch alle Schulden abgewertet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2010)

*Aw: 1692000000000*

Genau das hat neulich im TV jemand gesagt... Es ging um Griechenlands Schulden, "werden die Griechen die Schulden jemals zurück zahlen?", da antwortete einer "Nein, keiner wird seine Schulden zurück zahlen, weder Griechenland noch Deutschland und schon gar nicht Amerika". Da war auch der gute Theo Waigel und flippte fast aus "Malen Sie hier nicht das Gespenst der Währungsreform an die Wand".

Aber - mal ganz ehrlich - obwohl der Zug sehr schnell fährt und die Mauer im Nebel liegt - irgendwie schaut die Fratze, die da drauf gemalt ist, bedrohlich aus. Ich muß mal genauer hinsehen... ja, könnte schon so etwas sein...

also brauch ich Schulden, nicht wahr?
Na dann...

Wohnfläche 680 qm
Zimmer 	15 Zi
Grundstück 	785 m²


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2010)

*Aw: 1692000000000*

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/finanzen/867/506052/text/



> Josef Ackermann, der König von Frankfurt
> Mit dem Gewinn kommt das hohe Gehalt wieder: Deutschbankier Josef Ackermann steigert sich um satte acht Millionen Euro - und wird damit wohl Spitzenverdiener in der Riege der Dax-Vorstände. Der Schweizer am Main preist eine "ansehnliche Rentabilität".



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLVSiH__kdw"]YouTube- 7von9- Georg Schramm, Thomas Bernhard hÃ¤tte geschossen[/ame]


----------



## Antiscammer (16 März 2010)

*Aw: 1692000000000*

Die Villa in Nymphenburg wäre bei einer monatlichen Rate von 11.682,00 problemlos finanzierbar.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2010)

*Aw: 1692000000000*

Muß ich halt Geld drucken, da sind wir doch wieder on topic 

Nuja, der Ackermann hat so eine Villa in zwei Jahren verdient (wenn man mal so eine Milchmädchenrechnung machen will). Ich bräuchte dazu halt ein wenig länger, aber schon im Jahre 2285 oder so hätte ich es auch beeinander. Selbst wenn man annehmen würde, dass Herr Ackermann das zehnfache dessen leistet, was ich jeden Tag leiste [was ich *erheblich* bezweifle], sind 9,6 Millionen immer noch fast dreißig mal zu viel. Ok, Fußballer verdienen auch zu viel, aber sie lenken einen wenigstens ab.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 März 2010)

*Aw: 1692000000000*

Hassu nen Tintenstrahler? Dann hassu auch Geld.

Vorlagen gibt's genug.
spielgeld - Google-Suche


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2010)

*Aw: 1692000000000*

Tinndensdraler? Brauchinet. Hab Monopoly. Habs bissi mofidi, modizi, modifidings: Gefängnis hab I auf Berliner Strasse und "Frei Parken" heisst bei mir "Bonuszahlung". Kriegt ma Geld für nix.

---

eigentlich wollte ich ja nur darauf hinweisen, dass Zeitungen auch mal Millionen und Milliarden verwechseln. Is ja auch schon wurscht...

Vor Jahren stand in der SZ mal ein Bericht über eine Jahresbilanzkonferenz. Ich glaube sogar, es war die Deutsche Bank. Da hieß es dann, es hätte während der Veranstaltung kurzfristig Verwirrung gegeben. Ein Posten von xxx Millionen sei irrtümlich als Steuerzahlung ausgewiesen worden, es hätte sich aber um eine Steuerrückerstattung gehandelt. Aber das Versehen konnte die Stimmung nicht trüben. (oder so ähnlich).

Ich habe das dann meiner Frau vorgelesen, "fällt Dir daran was auf?". "Nein", sagt sie. Ich habe es ihr noch 3x vorgelesen, ehe sie einen Wutanfall bekam. Ich erklärte ihr dann "wenn diese xxx Millionen keine Steuerzahlung waren, sondern eine Steuerrückerstattung, dann heißt das für den Staat nichts weniger, als dass 2 mal xxx Millionen weniger in der Kasse sind. Kapiert das eigentlich niemand außer mir? Die haben x Milliarden verdient und bekommen Steuern zurück!

Sie hat das bis heute nicht verstanden, fürchte ich. Neulich schauten wir gemeinsam Georg Schramm. Sie schlief dabei ein. Was soll man da machen?


----------



## Antiscammer (16 März 2010)

*Aw: 1692000000000*

Der Normalbürger will darüber vermutlich gar nicht so genau nachdenken. Sonst wäre er womöglich zur Rebellion gezwungen. Und die will er nur, wenn keine Kartoffeln und kein Bier mehr im Haus sind. Und am besten soll dann der Nachbar zuerst damit anfangen.


----------

